# EXCLUSIVE: Mexico comes through for Trump, tackles border crisis when Congress wouldn't



## The Purge (Dec 7, 2019)

President Trump pleaded with Congress to do something as illegal immigration across the southwestern border soared this spring.

Republicans seemed willing, but it was a nonstarter for Democrats. Party leaders even accused Mr. Trump of manufacturing the crisis.

*So the president turned to Mexico with a combination of negotiations, controls, threats and even an explicit quid pro quo: Do something to stop 4,000 people from crossing Mexican territory each day en route to the U.S. or face crippling tariffs.*

Mexican negotiators ran to Washington to make a deal. Mr. Trump didn’t get everything he wanted, but he got enough.

By July, the numbers were dropping. By September, they were in manageable territory and falling.

With additional help from El Salvador, Honduras and Guatemala — the countries of most of the children and families that made up the surge — the president effectively outsourced the border problem to Mexico and got the Mexicans to do what Congress wouldn’t.

“It is painfully ironic that Mexico has done more than Congress to stem the tide of illegal immigration to our southern border since May,” Ken Cuccinelli, acting deputy Homeland Security secretary, told The Washington Times. “Mexico is not perfect by any means, but they’re doing more now than any time in your adult lifetime to partner with us actively to drive the numbers down.”

What changed, analysts say, is the incentive structure.

(Excerpt) Read more at washingtontimes.com ...

Oh my....Did I se that FORBIDDEN TERM QUID PRO QUO in that story.....Quick. call Nadler and have THAT included in his hilarious ARTICLES OF IMPEACHMENT!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 7, 2019)

Because American Capitalists depend on cheap labor....


----------



## The Purge (Dec 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because American Capitalists depend on cheap labor....


Is that why we have over a million job openings that we cant fill. and an unemployment rate of 3.5%?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 7, 2019)

The Purge said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Because American Capitalists depend on cheap labor....
> ...



Exactly, there's a bit of a labor shortage.

Mexican illegals fill a void by doing jobs that many Americans don't want.

Republicans bound to Capitalism are truly talking out of their butts, when they say they want to tackle Illegal Immigration, while touting of the Capitalist system which empowers Illegals for cheap labor.

You truly don't get rid of Illegals until you tackle Capitalism too.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because American Capitalists depend on cheap labor....



That's what we have you for!  Tell us, which country's economies around the world DON'T depend on cheap labor?  Do list them for us.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 7, 2019)

The Purge said:


> President Trump pleaded with Congress to do something as illegal immigration across the southwestern border soared this spring.
> 
> Republicans seemed willing, but it was a nonstarter for Democrats. Party leaders even accused Mr. Trump of manufacturing the crisis.
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 7, 2019)

The Purge said:


> President Trump pleaded with Congress to do something as illegal immigration across the southwestern border soared this spring.
> 
> Republicans seemed willing, but it was a nonstarter for Democrats. Party leaders even accused Mr. Trump of manufacturing the crisis.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the Dim Dems and Loony Libs HATE this news because it drastically cuts the possible illegal voters they'll have.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mexican illegals fill a void by doing jobs that many Americans don't want.


Mexican illegals fill a void by doing jobs that many Americans REFUSE TO DO for SUCH LOW PAY..........there fixed it for you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 7, 2019)

All those democrat voters stuck south of the border


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 7, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


We have FULL EMPLOYMENT under this president dimwit


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 7, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



More like a ton of part time jobs, many which are also filled by "Drum Roll" Illegal Immigrants from Mexico, Guatemala, Salvador, Ecuador, China, Jamaica, Haiti, Vietnam, Panama, Honduras, among various other ethnic illegals etc.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 7, 2019)

don't be bitter, little pierogi-------those kinds of jobs-----under da table---do not show up in the stats


----------

